# Jeff Oehlsen =2010 USMRA national championship BHC winner!



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

BHC stands for Best Hair Contest

This year a new comer stepped up to the plate with some lovely golden locks. Spending most of the weekend casually letting it fall, Jeff really showed his stuff when he tied those bad boys back and threw on his USMC baseball cap. The runner up, Kyle Sprague had his pony tail pulled through his baseball cap as well. This is a usual look for Kyle who is usually in top form, but today his hair looked limp, dull and lacked its usual luster. Might I suggest some Pantene ProV Kyle? Jeff also displayed the full aura of his hair by showing it sans baseball cap leaving no question as to its fullness. This year the judges had to give it to Jeff.

Better luck next time Kyle. Honerable mention goes to Carol Boche


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

David you obviously didn't understand the true nature of the magnificent nimbus that Jeff carries. I use the word carry because I don't belive that any one man can truly own such a thing. It can only be on loan from god. I dare not go further due to the spiritual implications of what I experienced. I think I may of flown a bit too close to the sun today.

But because I am a true sportfriend to all, I will attempt to give you a small glimpse, of what I experienced today.











Please don't think for a second that this picture captures anything close to the real thing. This is just a glance through the keyhole.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Please don't think for a second that this picture captures anything close to the real thing. This is just a glance through the keyhole.


The luscious locks say it all:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> Might I suggest some Pantene ProV Kyle?


Ugh.....this is like feeding your dog crappy kibble....


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Ugh.....this is like feeding your dog crappy kibble....



Kyle are you getting this all? Maybe next year Carol will be in attendance to take the title from Oehlsen.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

You bet David....

.....nice to see crap like this on the board....AGAIN!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> You bet David....
> 
> .....nice to see crap like this on the board....AGAIN!


Carol, you've got some splaining to do! What do you mean by "crap like this on the board again"???

When has there ever been a BHC contest in the past?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Nice work!…


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Couple of sore peeps on here then..... d'you know Joby by any chance ? haha


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Nice work!…


I didn’t read the whole thing…shit, I really thought he won. That’s want I get for glancing. Next time Jeff


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> BHC stands for Best Hair Contest
> 
> This year a new comer stepped up to the plate with some lovely golden locks. Spending most of the weekend casually letting it fall, Jeff really showed his stuff when he tied those bad boys back and threw on his USMC baseball cap. The runner up, Kyle Sprague had his pony tail pulled through his baseball cap as well. This is a usual look for Kyle who is usually in top form, but today his hair looked limp, dull and lacked its usual luster. Might I suggest some Pantene ProV Kyle? Jeff also displayed the full aura of his hair by showing it sans baseball cap leaving no question as to its fullness. This year the judges had to give it to Jeff.
> 
> Better luck next time Kyle. Honerable mention goes to Carol Boche


WtF! I'm with Gerry. I can't even imagine a response to this *****, groupie, idle worship, suck ass post. F**K#-o


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> WtF! I'm with Gerry. I can't even imagine a response to this *****, groupie, idle worship, suck ass post. F**K#-o


Lee you kinda call it like you see it and Gerry is usually right… I would even say Gerry for president if he wasn’t Canadian. Although there might be video of him peeing in hotel ice machines I don’t think that will hurt him much…… Hell Ill take an ice machine peeing Canadian over what we got any day. 
I think most of the rest of this thread went over my head?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> WtF! I'm with Gerry. I can't even imagine a response to this *****, groupie, idle worship, suck ass post. F**K#-o


I sorta wondered about that last name


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats to all that made the effort to trial. 
The rest of this is just plain creepy!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats indeed. LOL you are on a roll tonight Bob!!


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Good-natured ribbing left this thread with a quickness! WTH?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Good-natured ribbing left this thread with a quickness! WTH?


That's what happens when false idols crumble


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

That's what you get when you misuse what I invent. Your empire falls and you lose every cent.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you intend to make that rhyme? Or did you steal that line from someone else? Sounds like a combo of metal and rap.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> That's what happens when false idols crumble


Jeff? In the wake of all the drama that occured before/during/after his absence you'd think reactions would be the complete opposite. Nonetheless, people should get a grip and remember that whether you side with the Hatfields or the McCoys, we're all WDF members and we should have fun rooting for and ribbing our brethren whenever they step up to the plate!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Did you intend to make that rhyme? Or did you steal that line from someone else? Sounds like a combo of metal and rap.


Call me the rap assasinator. Rhymes rugged and built like Schwarzanegger


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Jeff? In the wake of all the drama that occured before/during/after his absence you'd think reactions would be the complete opposite. Nonetheless, people should get a grip and remember that whether you side with the Hatfields or the McCoys, we're all WDF members and we should have fun rooting for and ribbing our brethren whenever they step up to the plate!


Notice the ones on this thread that took this serious are all Oehlsen cronies. Don't get me wrong. I am his biggest fan. Jeff understands ribbing. He grew up where everybody made fun of everybody all the time. If its serious his friends will take a bat to your head.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is true, but they also know "WHEN" it is appropriate, and when it is a cheap shot. You really have to work on that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> Notice the ones on this thread that took this serious are all Oehlsen cronies. Don't get me wrong. I am his biggest fan. Jeff understands ribbing. He grew up where everybody made fun of everybody all the time. If its serious his friends will take a bat to your head.



Guess what I'm taking to this thread?!!!


----------

